# Moderlieschen im Aquarium??



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe ja __ Moderlieschen abzugeben, nun möchte jemand welche haben, allerdings für ein Kaltwasseraquarium,....  wohl 360 Liter, dort wohnen wohl noch 4 Goldis... irgendwie hab ich da kein so gutes Gefühl, mal davon abgesehen, dass ich schon Goldis für zu gross für so ein Becken finde, dann noch so extrem agile und bewegungsfreudige ( um nicht zu sagen hektische) Fischies bei zu packen.....   was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen im Aquarium??*

Hallo Susanne,

das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen im Aquarium??*

Hi Susanne,
sinnvoll ist es die Temperatur im AQ zu senken. Da verringert die Aktivität erheblich.
Hatte ich auch in meiner IH schon gemacht, da ich Zeit brauchte die Anlage auszubauen.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen im Aquarium??*

sie meint, es wären 20 Grad drin.. aber ich glaube nicht ernsthaft, dass sie den Aufwand betreiben würde das runterzukühlen


----------



## Poroton (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen im Aquarium??*

Ich habe bei mir im Aquarium (350l) auch Moderlieschen und muss sagen, dass sie sich sehr gut entwickeln. 
Bei mir bleiben die Fische (Goldfische, Rotaugen, usw.) nicht länger als zwei Jahre im Aquarium, dann werden sie in Teiche (Bekannte, Eltern, ...) umgesiedelt, da sie sonst zu groß fürs Aquarium werden. 
Momentan sind drei Goldfische (2x5cm 1x15cm) und vier Moderlieschen (7cm) im Aquarium plus unzählige Antennenwelse. D.h. ziemlich überschaubar...
Der 15cm __ Goldfisch kommt diese Woche raus...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen im Aquarium??*

In der Wohnung bei 20C und drüber sind die so richtig aktiv und hungrig.
Nur 16-18C machen da schon viel aus, 50% Futter und entsprechend weniger Ausscheidungen.

Ich hatte am Ende einen 200 Liter Filter mit __ Hel-x am AQ, der ständig mit 3,6m3 / Stunde belüftet wurde.


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen im Aquarium??*



> Momentan sind drei Goldfische (2x5cm 1x15cm) und vier Moderlieschen (7cm) im Aquarium plus unzählige Antennenwelse....
> Gruß Thomas



Ich finde für einen Schwarmfisch, wie es Moderlieschen sind, 4 Individuen viel zu wenig. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das größte Problem bei der Aquarienhaltung. Es sollten schon mind. 10 Tiere sein und die wachsen auch. Dann sieht das ganze nicht mehr so passend aus. 

petra


----------

